# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  A few more issues

## torstan

Here's  few more issues I noticed recently:

1. Links in posts don't appear different unless you mouse over them - making it very hard to spot them.
2. The attachment manager is very hard to use - the light text on a white background is particularly vicious. Equally the light attachment names on the drop down list from the paper clip in the post interface itself is very difficult to read. Currently the whole mechanic of posting an image is tricky.
3. Tags don't auto-complete like they used to.

I'll post more as I find them, but the attachment manager is the most pressing - we need to be able to upload images!

----------


## Karro

This is obviously of a low concern, but one thing I noticed was that my login box overlaps the CG banner when I have the window at anything less than full screen.  It's functional, and it works, but it looks a little odd.

----------


## Steel General

My thoughts are that those may be CSS issues - I'm sure Arcana will get to them.

----------


## Juggernaut1981

Another thing that I have noticed...
I can't see who/how much rep has been whacked upon my ignoble self... The User CP section appears to have vanished like so much opium smoke...

Glad to see the idea I kicked up has been noticed.

----------


## RobA

> Another thing that I have noticed...
> I can't see who/how much rep has been whacked upon my ignoble self... The User CP section appears to have vanished like so much opium smoke...
> 
> Glad to see the idea I kicked up has been noticed.


Try "Settings" up in the upper right hand corner.  That seems the replacement for the old CP.

-Rob A>

----------


## Juggernaut1981

Holy ballpoint bananas Batman... it worked!
Thanks RobA... I knew I poked you with a stick for a good reason!

----------


## Karro

> My thoughts are that those may be CSS issues - I'm sure Arcana will get to them.


Yeah, I imagine so.  Looks like Arcana fixed that (man, Arcana, you're a _workhorse_!)  But now I notice another odd thing.  Steel, your license box in your sig stretches out of line with the rest of the forum's main column (again, with my screen not maximized).  Also, probably a CSS issue.

----------


## RobA

> Steel, your license box in your sig stretches out of line with the rest of the forum's main column (again, with my screen not maximized).  Also, probably a CSS issue.


It's a gif file...

I never had much luck with images and css clipping.

-Rob A>

----------


## Steel General

> Steel, your license box in your sig stretches out of line with the rest of the forum's main column (again, with my screen not maximized).  Also, probably a CSS issue.


I can always change it.

----------


## Ascension

The main issue bugging me is the only issue that I really use...the go to new posts is still wonky.  If that's the way it has to be then c'est la vie, I'll live with it.

----------


## Robbie

It is a little wonky...I've got it on my list.

----------


## Coyotemax

Not sure where else to mention this, didn't know if I should start a new thread for it or not, but I like recycling old ones when it's for similar issues  :Smile: 

Anyhow, I am having troubles with the advanced editor - both the wysiwig and advanced - the editing icons (link, font changer, image inliner, everything) do not work at all.  the images act as simple images, and the drop downs do not repsond, it's as if each element is placed there but not set up to create any changes.

Additionally if I try to edit a post, I can edit, but the save button (or cancel, for that matter) do not respond when clicked.

I also had an issue with posts not keeping my line formatting (line preaks, etc) and running the entire thing into one long paragraph, but that seems to be fixed today.

I'm using XP with SP2 (3 won't install, i keep getting errors, dunno if that's relevant) and Firefox 3.5.7 (i think that's the latest).  This has been going on for the last few days, but I have been holding off on mentioning since I figured it might be on a to-do list, but I didn't see anyone else mention it, or on the to-do list within the forum.

[test edit]

----------


## Robbie

Nope, none of those issues are on the to do list for me...They're news to me actually.  firefox just released 3.6 I think, so you can try to go download that...but before you do, maybe clear your cache and restart firefox to see if that fixes it.  I'd actually like you to try the cache clearing before upgrading if you don't mind.  Let me know how that works out for you.  I'll check in here after church.  If clearing the cache doesn't work, go ahead and post it here and try the 3.6 upgrade.

You mention sp3 won't install...try viewing the site in IE whatever you're using and see if any of those buttons work.  Let me know also...I'm wondering if its your PC having some kind of problem.

----------


## Coyotemax

Ok, I'm a dork.  clearing the cache worked fine.

*sits in the corner*

I should have figured on that, with all the changes to the backend of the site.  Sorry for the disturbance, please pay no more attention to me, move along, nothing to see here.

----------


## Jaxilon

I did notice one oddity (at least to me) when I was attempting to post three thumbs in the monthly challenge in a certain order (from far away to zoomed in). Using the paper clip I '+Add Files' in the order I wanted them but it automatically ordered them alphabetically. 

The work around was to select one file, "upload" it, then the next. Its' not a huge problem because you can still get them in the right order by doing them one at a time but I think it should NOT be reordering them automatically.

----------


## Ascension

Yeah, that one bugged me too Jax but I did it manually and figured that I can live with it.  If it's something that could be fixed easily then that'd be great but if it's a time sink then do it at the end or just say "deal with it you hosers" and I'm cool.   :Smile:

----------


## altasilvapuer

I found when uploading that it was better to use the 'insert inline' button, and then you can arrange them as you like.  It took me a bit to get used to the way it formats them when uploading, though, because there are no spaces placed between successive ones that it posts.

All in all, I think I like what I see in the new attachment manager, but it's going to take some getting used to.

-asp

----------


## jfrazierjr

One thing that bugs me (aside from the mentioned "jump to last post" not working) is that the search page is missing quite a lot of the old functionality.   Specifically, the search by specific forum and more importantly (to me anyway!), the drop down to search for a username either by posts OR Threads started by user.   I used that ALL the time in searches to find specific threads and it's killing me not to have that available anymore.

----------


## Robbie

I definitely think there are some pending issues with the search engine.  I'm going to try and rebuild the search engine again at a less busy time to see if it makes a difference...I'm not even 100% sure the last rebuild of search indices completed.

----------


## Juggernaut1981

Silly thing... the "online/offline" marker next to names.
It requires a serious double-take to spot the difference... could it go to the same Crimson that exists in the CG-Compass Rose?

----------


## ravells

Before the upgrade (using firefox) if I double clicked on a thumbnail it would opend the image in a new tab. Now it points my existing tab to the picture. Could we have it the old way please? I'm spending too much time closing the image only to find I've shut down my session on the site. Cheers!

----------


## Redrobes

I think that when I stab the Whats New tab then the list of new threads come up. I believe that if I reply to one and then hit whats new then the new post is not in the list. Id like to see it like it was where that post was at the top and not highlighted as unread. What I have been doing is replying and then searching for stuff only to lose the thread I just replied to.

----------


## Korash

This is just a curiousity issue really, but to the right of the member name there seems to be a button for a pull down menu. When I click on it or hover absolutly nothing happens... Is this a place holder for upcoming goodies, or just redundant? 

I like the way the site is turning out quite a bit and like others have mentioned really appreciate all the work that has gone into this site in the past, present and for the forseeable future (say the next 200 years  :Very Happy:  ).

----------


## Jaxilon

I noticed that behavior change as well ravells. I'm getting used to it but I too like to preserve my session when I click on links I'm not sure I will want to continue with.

@Korash: Do you mean to the right of our names in our posts? That's the member "online lightbulb" from what I can tell.

----------


## Ramah

Sorry if this has been mentioned but when I include a zip file I'm never really sure if it's worked until I post the message. It doesn't show up in the body of the message that I am writing and if I preview it the attached file box is filled with gobbledigook machine code of some kind. I guess it is only superficial as it's worked every time when I posted but it always creates doubts and the first time I posted I kept trying to insert it again and again because I didn't think it had worked.

Keep up the good work, Arcana. You're doing a bang-up job and everyone on here appreciates all your hard work.  :Very Happy:

----------


## ravells

I've just spotted that if you do a search within a thread (rather than the forum) the text in the search box is white against white.

----------


## ravells

> I noticed that behavior change as well ravells. I'm getting used to it but I too like to preserve my session when I click on links I'm not sure I will want to continue with.
> 
> @Korash: Do you mean to the right of our names in our posts? That's the member "online lightbulb" from what I can tell.


Yeah it's the on-line lightbulb...maybe it's your browser, Korash? Weird that it's showing a dropdown menu, it should look like a small gem.

----------


## Sharpe

I'd like to mention that there seems to be no way to search for "threads started by" users, which is a very common function in vB. For a site like this, that's awfully important, IMHO.

Just wanted to mention that.  :Smile: 

But, the forums are really, really nice! I like the layout and colors!  :Smile:

----------


## Coyotemax

I was able to search for threads started by myself while I was looking through the challenge threads.

Turns out you just have to be careful which "Search" link you use (perhaps the one at the top needs adjusting?)
Choose the following one in the top right (it's not visible until you actually go into a forum - and i just noticed it's not there when you're reading a thread, you need to be in a portion of the forum that's listing threads or subforums)


Then you see the following options, woot!

----------


## Sharpe

Thanks!!! Yeah, I used the one at the top.

----------


## Sharpe

Hmmm... I'm having trouble getting that Advanced Search button to appear. I tried from the main page and after just clicking on one of the sections from there (but not in a thread). I also tried clicking on the main sections that lists all the sub sections... No luck...  :Frown:

----------


## Coyotemax

Try this - go out to the main forum page then enter the General Discussion forum.  Right under the Facebook Link is the page listing of threads..  right below that it says Forum Tools and Search Forum - try the dropdown that is Search Forum and see if the Advanced Search in there.  I just tested and that's one of the places I'm seeing it.  If you don't see it, maybe try clearing your cache and reloading? I had some oddness going on myself for a bit where some of the forum options were messing up until I cleared.  (it will default to viewing all threads etc for that forum, but you can choose a different one)

If that doesn't do it, i'm at a loss besides to say the issue may be related to your computer or browser.

[edit] hey neat, I found another way to get to it.  Within a thread, if you go to the dropdown that is "Search Thread" there's an advanced search option there, it also has the ability to search other forums for the threads started by X, etc.  Try that maybe, should see that at the top of this page..

----------


## Robbie

If the patch doesn't fix a bunch of search issues I'll customize the templates to make them all have this.

----------


## Juggernaut1981

Just noticed something... on the Settings Page there is the wonderful list of where you have been Rep-Whacked.  I noticed some are Blue and others are Green.  I'm guessing the Green ones are "successful Rep Whacks" and blue are the "unsuccessful RepWhacks"

----------


## Coyotemax

Green means the repper had enough (10 i think?) rep to count so it actually increases your point base.  Blue means they're new and don't have enough of their own rep to make it count.

At least that's how it worked before the upgrade.

----------


## Karro

I had thought it had to do with post count or longevity or something like that, more than just rep... but obviously I don't know the inner workings.  As I'm sure is true of many others, I have tons of blue pips... Well, not tons, precisely, but a decent number.  I imagine someone like RobA or the other big names have metric buttloads of 'em.

----------


## Karro

Also... on the topic of weirdness... I'm confused about how the new system decided to wrap what's been typed.  My post above has some odd line-breaks.

[EDIT] even odder: now the line-breaks are different than before, and it's this post that looks odd.  very strange...

Also... my edit post dialog pops up right on top of the post, and is semi-transparent, making it really hard to figure out what I'm typing.

----------


## Robbie

The line-breaks are a known issue to possibly be fixed in the coming patch...What browser are you using and can you post a screenshot of the edit screen problem?

----------


## Karro

Glad to hear the line-breaks are known about.

As for the other... it's weird.  Sometimes it does it sometimes it doesn't.  It took me a few minutes to replicate the error (it didn't give me the same problem when I tried to edit the same post again, but it did on a different post).



There you go...

FYI, this is IE version 7.0.5730.13.  Not the latest and greatest, but not a dinosaur, I should think.  It what I have on my work computer (and it's only IE 7 b/c I dled it manually... before that it was on IE 6 but what the heck, man, that thing is a hellish nightmare of bugs and a magnet for cyberattacks).

----------


## Karro

Somewhat unrelated... nice selection of new user-color groups.  I noticed GamerPrinter was this bright goldenrod orange and was like "what's that about?"  Same with the green on Waldronate.  Very nice.

----------


## Robbie

Yeah, they may change a little more still though...I like them, but some of them are kinda hard to tell apart to me...but I'm color blind.

The next patch (which has been delayed til end of next week currently) fixes a BUNCH of IE issues.

----------


## Karro

Cool.

Yeah, there's a gray and silver one I had trouble telling apart, too, and I'm _not_ color blind.

----------

